# A brace of Green Schwinn lightweights..



## new2olbikes (Feb 17, 2019)

_*The place; *_ a garage somewhere in New Juhryzee, down near the shore. _*The time;*_ Saturday, maybe around noon. _*The people:*_ just regular folks, going about business as unusual. There are _x-million_ Schwinn's in the big city, this is the story of 3 of them..  Why did I stop? you know why, three reasons, need, want, acquire. Well really only 1 reason.... you know that too...  Nothing spectacular but here they are in garage stored condition, mostly original, some great parts, some missing and no heavy rust / rot. These will be passing through as-acquired.
1st; *Varsity*, (pics w/ *V*)
2nd; *Caliente*, (*C*)
3rd: *Suburban*,(*S* )



































​


----------



## Oilit (Mar 4, 2019)

The Suburban has the thumb shifter on the handlebars? I believe that only came for a year or two on the 5 speeds.


----------



## new2olbikes (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks for the info, as-is it looks pretty nice, really doesn't rneed too much. I'm gonna put some miles on it, maybe a keeper / beater.


----------



## Boris (Mar 6, 2019)

Well done!!! I love a good story, although the title was a bit misleading. I thought I was in store for a brace, but a troika is even better.


----------



## new2olbikes (Mar 8, 2019)

Quote


Boris said:


> Well done!!! I love a good story, although the title was a bit misleading. I thought I was in store for a brace, but a troika is even better.



See that, you,(I) learn something almost every day.. Thank you for the input... a Troika/ hmmm


----------

